

Seriously.js: A Realtime, Node-Based Video Compositor for the Web - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/16583192105/seriously-js-a-realtime-node-based-video-compositor

======
aschwo
This is seriously cool, but can't there be a better way to embed fragment
shaders in javascript for WebGL? Check out this effect:
[https://github.com/brianchirls/Seriously.js/blob/develop/eff...](https://github.com/brianchirls/Seriously.js/blob/develop/effects/seriously.exposure.js)

Or is there a tool that needs to be created that will compile a fragment
shader for WebGL down to .js, kind of like CoffeeScript?

Now all you need is for someone to write an OpenEXR implementation in JS or
WebKit and you'll have all you need to build a Nuke killer in the browser.
Well, you'll still need the UI framework for the node graph.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
You can always write your shaders in Haskell... :
<http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/GPipe>

------
rwaldron
"Node" as in [http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-3-Core/core.html#ID-195064124...](http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-3-Core/core.html#ID-1950641247) \- not "node.js". Seriously runs in the
browser.

~~~
devongovett
No, Node as in [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_compositing#Node-
based_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_compositing#Node-
based_and_layer-based_compositing)

------
franze
cool

i coded some real time video effects demo a year and a half or so ago
<http://www.barbafan.de/html5video?video=tron> i tried to create a lib for
video effects then, but ran into serious performance issues, looks like it's
time to revisit that topic.

------
Mizza
So awesome, glad they're still developing this. I was at the Open Video
Conference where they demoed this.

~~~
hswolff
Ditto. And that demo was mighty pretty even then. Kudos guys. =)

------
kimmel
Tried the demo. Didn't work in Firefox 9.0.1 or Chromium 18 on Linux

~~~
devongovett
Probably depends on whether your hardware supports WebGL and that it is
enabled.

